# How evil is this



## FairyLights (14 November 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ant-sheep-alive-Cheadle-Hulme-farm-raids.html


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 November 2012)

Horrific


----------



## Biglets Mummy (14 November 2012)

Speechless....absolutely speechless. Poor sheep.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (14 November 2012)

Horrible.. Although if i was going to pick a sheep to steal for 'meat' i wouldn't pick those breeds.... !!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2012)

SICK BARBARIC


----------



## merrymeasure (14 November 2012)

That is absolutely horrific! Those poor sheep! I sometimes despair of the human race, I really do. Like that poor cat, in my area, that had a firework strapped to it, and was killed when it exploded. Is there nothing humans will not stoop to! Did those greedy b@@@@@s not think the sheep would feel pain! Unbelievable!


----------



## fizzer (14 November 2012)

No words, shocking.


----------



## misst (14 November 2012)

I feel sick


----------



## sugar_lump. (14 November 2012)

Sickening  how can someone be so cruel


----------



## happyhunter123 (14 November 2012)

You have to wonder about the mindset of the people doing this. I mean why, what makes them do it? Vile, evil, sick, disgusting. 

I mean, they have tried to kill them before they butchered them. It's not that hard. if they had a knife, why not just cut their throats? I somehow doubt it was thieves. More likely some revolting sadist who gets their kicks from causing *extreme* pain to animals. Plain awful!!


----------



## Shantara (14 November 2012)

Sickening  
I really despair. It's one thing to kill it, then cut it up...but to cut it up while it's still alive?! Those poor souls


----------



## Rollin (14 November 2012)

I am very upset.  I had two pet sheep in Scotland and loved them to bits. Poor sheep.

Poor owner she must be totally traumatised.


----------



## Star_Chaser (14 November 2012)

I'd be sitting in the field shotgun in hand.  Only one word for it 'B*st*rds  I get we are in a recession but there is NOTHING that excuses cruelty.


----------



## joosie (14 November 2012)

Has it happened at any other farms? I wonder if it's some sort of personal vendetta against the couple?


----------



## thewonderhorse (14 November 2012)

Awful. Poor sheep and poor owner. I hope people in the local area keep a look out. Hope the sickos that have done this are caught.


----------



## wildoat (14 November 2012)

What a horrific discovery for the farmer of these animals, yeah and farmers don't have enough to contend with already!
I'd gladly shoot the people responsible, this is barbaric in the extreme.
Dare say if they are caught they will be shown leniency from the courts, what in the hell is this country coming to.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 November 2012)

All the printed facts point to this being a further dose of DM garbage.

Alec.


----------



## mightymammoth (14 November 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			All the printed facts point to this being a further dose of DM garbage.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I hope so...


----------



## Skippys Mum (14 November 2012)

Reading it made me feel sick but as Alec says, part of it doesnt add up.  It would make no odds how old the sheep were if they are only turning up with the legs.  You need the teeth to be able to age them.

Still awful and as the owner of 8 pet sheep (lifetime sheepies - these will never be killed) it has left me with my stomach churning.  I cannot imagine what I would do if this had happened to any of my pets


----------



## goatbabies (15 November 2012)

Don't believe everything you read in the daily mail, it's a well known fact most (if not all) of the stories in there are made up to provoke reaction. Look at that Samantha brick woman for example...


----------



## goatbabies (15 November 2012)

Just saw that you said the same thing Alec! But honestly guys, it's made up, the only things the daily mail publish are to get themselves provoked publicity, don't lose sleep over anything you read in there


----------



## Burmilla (15 November 2012)

So are you (people who are suggesting that the sheep being cut up and left to die story is fabricated) saying that no sheep have been injured as specified, or at all?


----------



## Alec Swan (15 November 2012)

Burmilla said:



			So are you (people who are suggesting that the sheep being cut up and left to die story is fabricated) saying that no sheep have been injured as specified, or at all?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure what you mean by injured,  but let me assure you,  that to remove the back legs of a sheep,  whilst it's still living,  would put the "operator" at serious risk of injury,  and by removing the back legs,  WHILST THE SHEEP STILL LIVES,  would entail spreading bowel content over the meat which is to be stolen,  and would ruin it.

I'm a former slaughterman,  and such stupidity would be unthinkable,  NOT for any moral reasons,  but from those of practicality;  Sharp knives and struggling and kicking sheep,  IN THE DARK,  are a recipe for serious self harm.

It's Daily Mail Bollox,  trust me. 

Alec.


----------



## FairyLights (15 November 2012)

I do hope you are right Alec, I've been haunted by this article since reading it.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 November 2012)

You have a fair point Alec.

I think these stories are best left out of the press until facts are established.  But typical of certain papers to jump in!


----------



## happyhunter123 (15 November 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not too sure what you mean by injured,  but let me assure you,  that to remove the back legs of a sheep,  whilst it's still living,  would put the "operator" at serious risk of injury,  and by removing the back legs,  WHILST THE SHEEP STILL LIVES,  would entail spreading bowel content over the meat which is to be stolen,  and would ruin it.

I'm a former slaughterman,  and such stupidity would be unthinkable,  NOT for any moral reasons,  but from those of practicality;  Sharp knives and struggling and kicking sheep,  IN THE DARK,  are a recipe for serious self harm.

It's Daily Mail Bollox,  trust me. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are quite right. The animal couldn't live for long afterwards anyway. It would bleed to death very soon. The amount of blood that you would expect two see with the removal of two limbs simply isn't there-it isn't on the wool of the sheep or on the ground.  Now I think about it, this story doesn't really add up, awful as it sounds (and I do hope that the Daily Fail got it wrong).


----------



## wildoat (15 November 2012)

If this story is proved to be a hoax the Daily Mail should have their license 
to operate removed indefinitely.

As Alec said and I realised after I had calmed down, the facts actually didn't add up.
Although not that big sheep are pretty strong and attempting to carry out such a heinous act in the dark would have been nigh on impossible I guess.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 November 2012)

Burmilla said:



			So are you (people who are suggesting that the sheep being cut up and left to die story is fabricated) saying that no sheep have been injured as specified, or at all?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry,  I didn't really answer your question.  It's possible that sheep have been killed,  and butchered on site.  The only reason for taking just the back legs would be that as the _whole carcass of those particular sheep_,  would be virtually worthless (sorry but the sheep themselves are rubbish ),  then the only bits of any value (if that),  would be the back legs.

Another point,  over 10 days,  there have been 4 visits.  The owners aren't desperately bright are they?  You either sit up with your sheep and catch the little scallywags,  or you move the sheep. 

I'd suggest that a sheep has gone missing,  and the DM have made a meal of it,  the story that is,  not the sheep!! 

Alec.


----------



## Honeylight (16 November 2012)

wildoat said:



			If this story is proved to be a hoax the Daily Mail should have their license 
to operate removed indefinitely.

As Alec said and I realised after I had calmed down, the facts actually didn't add up.
Although not that big sheep are pretty strong and attempting to carry out such a heinous act in the dark would have been nigh on impossible I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I dislike the Mail, I am afraid that this story is true. I live in the Stockport area & it has been reported in our local paper, which isn't quite as sensational as the Mail & locals are talking about it.
Terrible & shocking I pass the farm sometimes, horrible for the farmer..


----------



## Moomin1 (16 November 2012)

Honeylight said:



			Much as I dislike the Mail, I am afraid that this story is true. I live in the Stockport area & it has been reported in our local paper, which isn't quite as sensational as the Mail & locals are talking about it.
Terrible & shocking I pass the farm sometimes, horrible for the farmer..
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is in the local papers, but I still would bear in mind that the facts surrounding how and when the sheep died are not established.  At this stage, who KNOWS that those sheep were alive at time of severance of limbs?  Nobody, apart from a veterinary pathologist, if there is one at this stage.


----------



## Richie (19 November 2012)

very evil indeed


----------



## Tiffany (21 November 2012)

OMG poor sheep. How could anyone do that. The human race never ceases to disappoint.


----------



## jennyf (25 November 2012)

I'm afraid some humans are stupid and cruel with the mentality of lower beings.  I despair of the human race sometimes.


----------



## applecart14 (7 December 2012)

I think Alec must be right for the following points

1 how could you do something like that in the dark with a very sharp knife without cutting yourself to ribbons.  Even an very competent butcher would surely struggle in the dark
2 The animals would surely scream in pain, that would be enough to wake the living dead
3 The people carrying out this attack would be covered in blood (surely they would have to sever the main arteries in the groin)?
4 The lack of blood evident in the photos
5 Four attacks at one farm in ten days!!  Come on guys....  Either the owner is in coma when she retires to bed at night or the sheep are fifty acres away from the house.
6 The Daily Mail.  Says it all surely.

PS I have just noticed I use the word surely an awful lot


----------



## EstherYoung (7 December 2012)

Foxes? I've seen them do similar....

Although this seems to reckon that these types of injuries are more likely to be a dog rather than a fox....: http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/documents/Biosecurity_EnvironmentalPests/IPA-Predation-Livestock-PA12.pdf


----------

